# TMR01 vs. TMR02



## Wile_E_Coyote

I have done some searching, but can't really seem to find an answer to this. Aside from the integrated front brakes and little fairing, is there any difference between these two frames in terms of construction, carbon, weight, etc? Thanks for any info.


----------



## looigi

This is what BMC says: 

"TMR01 V's TMR02 - The Truth:

Ever wondered what makes the two models from the same category different? We go into detail with our aerodynamic TMR01 and TMR02 and endeavor to answer your questions. Both bikes share the same moulds for the main frame. However, the frames are manufactured differently, the TMR02 uses more economic carbon material in the production process. This means that the frame of the TMR02 is approx. 10% heavier than it’s TMR01 counterpart. Likewise, because the layup is different on the TM02 and we use more economic material, there is approx. 5% less torsional stiffness when you compare the same two frames of the TM01 and the TM02.

The seatposts are the same on both bikes. Both frames are Di2 compatible. The TMR01 has integrated front and rear brakes, however, the rear brake of the TMR02 is integrated while the front brake is not. The TMR01 and TMR02 use different forks. Both are designed by BMC, but the TMR01 uses a special design that hides the brake cable while the front brake cable of the TMR02 is visible."


----------



## antihero77

looigi said:


> This is what BMC says:
> 
> "TMR01 V's TMR02 - The Truth:
> 
> Ever wondered what makes the two models from the same category different? We go into detail with our aerodynamic TMR01 and TMR02 and endeavor to answer your questions. Both bikes share the same moulds for the main frame. However, the frames are manufactured differently, the TMR02 uses more economic carbon material in the production process. This means that the frame of the TMR02 is approx. 10% heavier than it’s TMR01 counterpart. Likewise, because the layup is different on the TM02 and we use more economic material, there is approx. 5% less torsional stiffness when you compare the same two frames of the TM01 and the TM02.
> 
> The seatposts are the same on both bikes. Both frames are Di2 compatible. The TMR01 has integrated front and rear brakes, however, the rear brake of the TMR02 is integrated while the front brake is not. The TMR01 and TMR02 use different forks. Both are designed by BMC, but the TMR01 uses a special design that hides the brake cable while the front brake cable of the TMR02 is visible.
> "



So the real diff is nothing. Not to the average joe. You will never feel the diff


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Thanks for that.

I did notice later that BMC claims that the TMR01 Ultegra weighs 7.7kg while the TMR02 Ultegra weights 8.1kg; or 400 grams difference. About 250 grams of that was in the wheel set. So the rest comes down to a few bits here in there, the fork, and the "economical" carbon fiber. Pretty hefty price difference though.


----------

